# Deliverance ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.ussportsmen.org/antis/peta-squeals-like-pigs/


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL remove food sources....... THE SOURCES ARE FARMS WHERE YOU GET YOUR FOOD FROM!........ bone heads


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ya gotta love the forward thinking of the anti's.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Euthanizing caged animals? That happens to be PETA's specialty!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

There is never a dull moment.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I've heard of tree huggers, now we have hog huggers.....

"We the willing, led by the unknowing, are doing the impossible for the ungrateful.
We have done so much, with so little, for so long, we are now qualified to do anything, with nothing."


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The great part is they'll be the first to die off if we're ever involved in any type of disastrous situations. Idiots !! Lmao

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey, everybody knows you should buy your meat at the store where no animals were harmed in its making.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

just plain idiots!!!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Holy cow, you guys are just throwing this at me and trying to get me riled up again. PETA! We all know that PETA is the biggest killers of unlucky pets and animals on the planet. But, the problem is, they have every stoner, idiot, suburbanite and welfare govment paycheck hippy in the world believing they are saving the pigs. Thats all they need! Cute, cuddly, little piggies, rolling and romping in the weed garden, spreading nutritious fertilizer to the green leafy crop. Beautiful, man! I like to call it the Bambi Syndrome. Simply make all animals cute cartoons and they (stupid people) send us money. Claim you save a critter and they send you money for a big fat convention/vacation home. It really doesn't matter what WE think. It's what others believe. Someone once said "Change", thats the word that will get us what we want(the WhiteHouse). And guess what? The suckers bought it! What we need is some good old video of what really happens to all those saved kittens with the great big eyes. Humanely euthanized, nice and clean. I got news for ya ll, in the end they are DEAD. Same is same. Okay, I feel better now!


----------

